
Operating and Net Margins by Sector - shawndumas
http://pages.stern.nyu.edu/~adamodar/New_Home_Page/datafile/margin.html
======
mdorazio
This is a fantastic list and should be required reading for entrepreneurs who
want to do something outside the normal B2C or tech B 2 tech B space. A
surprising number of industries run on razor thin margins, which impacts all
kinds of decisions (and opportunities).

